# Any Dr. Grabow Collectors Out There?



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

I have been on an estate pipe kick for a few months and have started to develop a love affair with vintage Dr. Grabows.

I know they are considered "just a drug store pipe" by many, but some of the older models from the 40's to the 60's are really nice smokers. My best one so far is a Commodore I got in a lot off ebay. It cleaned up really well and is the best smoking pipe I have in my small collection so far. I like it better than my Peterson! 

Oh and they are dirt cheap to collect as well!

Any other Grabow fans out there? Or should I say, any fans that are willing to come out of the closet? p


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I have one and I'm not sure of exactly what it is and it's a damn fine puffer. I think it's going to be my burly pipe


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, my name is Illinoishoosier, and I am a Dr. Grabow fan.

I have picked up quite a few pipes from Ebay to "practice" restoring with, but I always seem to want to pick up the Grabows no matter what. They clean up easy and smoke just fine, in my limited, pipe smoking experience.

My fave right now is a Riviera. It reminds me a lot of the pipe my Dad smoked. He stuck with Grabows, too.

(RIP pop. Today he would have been 70)


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I have an old estate Dr. Grabow. Aesthetically, its my favorite pipe because it looks like a dead tree. It's a bent poker. I don't smoke it that much but I might have to fire it up tonight just because. Enjoy.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Frenchy of Frenchyspipes.com collects Grabows of all sorts. He has some real rare ones on his site.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Frenchy of Frenchyspipes.com collects Grabows of all sorts. He has some real rare ones on his site.


Yep I got a pretty extensive collection. All kinds includin' a huge Danish Freehand hand-made. I've never had a bad Grabow and the history of 'em is long so there's tons a' collectable ones out there. And so many a' the snooty pipesters just won't even consider 'em. Their loss and our gain 'cause you can get some gems.

At one time I had access to one a' the rarest eras, when RJ Reynolds took over they decided to make an excellent line a' pipes. The story of 'em is on my site here:

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?fpc=grabow.htm

Very intersting. The guy who wrote that article sent me a ton a' those RJR estaters he had saved from that time and I sold 'em all (kept a bunch for my collection too of course). Then someone contacted me who had a bunch that were unsmoked!!! Well hell them babies flew off the site. Now the well is dry as far as the RJRs so if ya' see one, and ya' collect Grabows, grab that rascal. You can tell the RJRs by the metal filter). Now I just have new Grabows on the site but I never had a bad one a' those either. I guess I'm sayin' they're simply great puffers.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I got two Dr Grabow Eldorado's and I can't complain about them. I bought them about a year ago and they are great puffers. They were great learner pipes.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Have a freehand I picked up for $10 at an antique store. Its a good smoker.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

My brother-in-law sent me a rack and a bunch of pipes the other day including an estate Grand Duke, a little 5+" about 1.5" tall at the bowl. The stem has a metal sleeve that slips into the shank. It will be one of first I restore.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I loved my Grabow. Unfortunatly, a piece of briar on the shank broke off, so now I don't smoke it in fear of more damage. One day maybe I'll get it fixed but for now it sits in my room at home. I sure do miss that Lark. Nice tiny bowl for in between classes.


----------



## thos (May 23, 2008)

@ Last count there were about 6!

I am one of the proud few @ http://drgrabows.myfreeforum.org/index.php

In my search for more, I found this thread and thought I'd chime in. I am predominantly a pipesmoker but smoke cigars on occassion. I really slowed down on that when my my favorit became unavailable to me.

I do sometimes frequent Cigarmasters in Boston as well. I'll enjoy a cigar there, then a pipe, a few beers, and call it a day!


----------

